
Ask HN: Does HN run ads? - leblancfg
Because the current item on the front page,<p><pre><code>    After 3 years, Flexport ships 4% of Amazon&#x27;s merchandise value. Join Our Team (fastcompany.com)
</code></pre>
has no down&#x2F;upvote options, and no comments section. Never seen anything like it. Has HN started showing ads?
======
minimaxir
Job ads can be posted by YC companies. That has been a HN feature for years.

~~~
greenyoda
It's even mentioned in the FAQ:

"The other kind of job ad is reserved for YC-funded startups. These appear on
the front page, but are not stories: they have no vote arrows, points, or
comments. They begin part-way down, then fall steadily, and only one should be
on the front page at a time."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsfaq.html)

